# Ribs with Blackberry Hoisin Sauce Recipe



## powerplantop (Feb 26, 2016)

I cooked these Ribs in a Pit Barrel Cooker, you may need to adjust your cook times.

2 racks of Pork Ribs

For the Rub
1 Cup Dark Brown Sugar
1 teaspoon 5 Spice Powder
1 teaspoon Black Pepper
1 teaspoon Salt
1 teaspoon Cayenne Pepper

Add rub to the ribs and let sit for 1 hour

For the Sauce
1 Cup Black Berry Jelly
1/2 Cup Hoisin Sauce
1 Tablespoon Soy Sauce 
2 Tablespoons Sriracha
1/2 teaspoon White Pepper

Heat and combine

After 3.5 hours brush a thin layer of sauce on the ribs.
Put them back in the cooker for 30 minutes 

Brush on a second layer of sauce
Put the ribs back in the cooker for 45 minutes 

Let rest for 10 minutes or as lang as you can stand it!

Video Recipe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPnldNprGCI


----------



## CraigC (Feb 26, 2016)

Man, these are next on the Egg after our move is over! Absolutely amazing looking baby backs!


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 26, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Man, these are next on the Egg after our move is over! Absolutely amazing looking baby backs!



I am sure that the egg would do a good job cooking these up. The ribs were good!


----------



## rodentraiser (Feb 26, 2016)

I love Hoisin sauce chicken, so I am definitely going to give these a try.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 26, 2016)

PPO, that flavor combination sounds wonderful!   Will give it a try. Thank you for sharing your video.  I've missed them and it's good to see you back.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 27, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> PPO, that flavor combination sounds wonderful!   Will give it a try. Thank you for sharing your video.  I've missed them and it's good to see you back.



Thank you! The flavor combo is really good. 

I have been lurking but not a lot of time for posting.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 27, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> I love Hoisin sauce chicken, so I am definitely going to give these a try.



I hope that you like the recipe as much as my family does.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 1, 2016)

Good Deal! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 1, 2016)

Paymaster said:


> Good Deal! Thanks for sharing!!



Your very welcome!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Mar 23, 2016)

Good looking ribs


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 24, 2016)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Good looking ribs



Thank you! We were quite happy with them. The sauce is also very good on wings.


----------

